# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Θέλω να πάρω ζεμπράκια!

## katerinaki

Hellooooooooooooo! Τι κάνετε? Εεε, δεν μπορώ χωρίς να ανοίξω και άλλο θέμα...... 
Θέλω να πάρω 1 ζευγάρι ζεμπράκια!!! Είναι πολύ ωραία πουλάκια και με συναρπάζει το μέγεθός τους και το ότι κάνουν συνεχώς πουλάκια! Θέλω να μου πείτε πως να αναγνωρίζω το φύλλο τους, και την ηλικία τους!

----------


## paralias

Καλησπέρα Κατερίνα.

Όσο αναφορά τη προτίμηση σου για αυτό το είδος, για μένα πάντα, έκανες καλή επιλογη!
Στο θέμα μας....

Το φύλο το ξεχωρίζεις ΑΝΕΤΑ! Τα αρσενικά έχουν "μαγουλάκια", συνήθως κανελί. Εννίοτε και πορτοκαλί.

Αντιέτως τα θηλυκά δεν έχουν.



Μόνο στα ολόλευκα υπάρχει μια μικρή διαφοροποίηση οπου τα ξεχωρίζεις στο κελάηδιμα και στο ράμφος.
Όπου κολλήσεις μπορείς να μου στείλεις πμ.

Όσο για την ηλικία, μόνο απο δαχτυλίδι (με βάση την εμπειρία μου). Δύσκολα θα βρείς ζεμπράκι με δαχτυλίδι όμως...

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα...

Με εκτίμηση,

Μιχαλόπουλος Δημήτρης.

----------


## katerinaki

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! Η συγκεκριμένη ρατσα είναι πολύ ωραία!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Ωραιος ο Δημητρης.......

Νομιζω πως καλυψε απολυτως την απορια σου.....Να συμπληρωσω κι εγω με τη σειρα μου πως ειναι πουλακια πανευκολα στην αναπαραγωγη και ειναι πολυ πιθανο να ξεκινησεις με ενα και να καταληξεις με δεκαδες.........

Θα πρεπει να προσεξεις και την διατροφη τους....Παρε την αποφαση αν θα τα παρεις και ξαναμιλαμε

----------


## katerinaki

Γειά σας!  Είναι όντως πολύ ωραία πουλάκια, και θα πάρω 100%!

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα! με το καλο Κατερινα!!

----------

